# Drywall dust



## Gryphon Renos (Dec 16, 2015)

So finished sanding drywall and I've tried swifter sheets, a soft towel, soft bristle broom. Wondering what others find works well to wipe the dust off the walls before painting.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hepa vac


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sponge mop. 

Swifters..........Really?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I use this . But once It gets full of dust your just pushing dust around .And It's near impossible to shake It out. So I push the shop-vac around as I go and vac It out every so often. 

I Hand sand most everything with pads ,and try to push most of the dust off as I go..and carry a large painters brush with me to wipe off the dust in the angles. And that's as far as I'll go doing the painters prep for them :whistling.. If I take too much dust off the walls and ceilings the paint wont stick!! :laughing:

And I've never wet sponged new board.. And I don't ever plan on doing so!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Hepa vac


How much you willing to pay me for dat!!:laughing:


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey Blacktop, I think I noticed in one of your other posts that you use the Radius 360 pole sander. Have you had a chance to try their new "FlexAir" dustless sander heads? I love the 360, but going dustless (or a lot less dust) is enticing to me, but I don't do enough to go Planex or Porter Cable route.

http://fullcircleinternational.com/services/the-radius-360-flexair/


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Philament said:


> Hey Blacktop, I think I noticed in one of your other posts that you use the Radius 360 pole sander. Have you had a chance to try their new "FlexAir" dustless sander heads? I love the 360, but going dustless (or a lot less dust) is enticing to me, but I don't do enough to go Planex or Porter Cable route.
> 
> http://fullcircleinternational.com/services/the-radius-360-flexair/


No I haven't . I've heard a lot of painters complain about the swirl marks the electric dustless sanders leave behind. But maybe there's a learning curve that some of them aren't willing to take the time with. IDK..

I would like to have that set up tho for knocking down old textured ceilings ..I hear It works great for that. I Get tons of calls each year for that type of work. I turn down most of them down . Because more often than not . They're pre 1980 homes....And I don't want any part of that stuff! :no:

I try to get my finish down to where there's not a ton of sanding ..So must of my final sand is done with large sanding sponges . I mainly use the radius 360 for light rough sanding between coats . The biggest part of my sanding are the angles ..They take the most time! The rest of It is a breeze through . I think that electric sander would be a bit too much for the way I do things..But Like I said..I've never tried one ..So I Shouldn't knock it Till I do. 

Painters rarely say anything to me about dust on the walls or ceilings ..I guess I knock enough off to make them happy [?] But,,The compliment I get the most is how I shop-vac the router dust out the boxes and around all windows and doors . And shop-vac all the floors.. They love that chit!! I also trim all the router fuzz around the windows and doors . The trim guys like that.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

blacktop said:


> No I haven't . I've heard a lot of painters complain about the swirl marks the electric dustless sanders leave behind. But maybe there's a learning curve that some of them aren't willing to take the time with. IDK..
> 
> I would like to have that set up tho for knocking down old textured ceilings ..I hear It works great for that. I Get tons of calls each year for that type of work. I turn down most of them down . Because more often than not . They're pre 1980 homes....And I don't want any part of that stuff! :no:
> 
> ...


Did you take a look at the product? The FlexAir doesn't have a motor, so no swirl marks, still manual, just with integrate vacuum attachment. There is both the circle one (just like that Radius 360) and a little rectangular palm one, not terribly different from a sponge. It wouldn't be good for taking off knock down, that's more of the planex/PC territory. But I could see you how dragging around a vacuum hose could slow you down


----------



## GTBuilds (Aug 31, 2013)

Gryphon Renos said:


> So finished sanding drywall and I've tried swifter sheets, a soft towel, soft bristle broom. Wondering what others find works well to wipe the dust off the walls before painting.


I've swept and vacuumed, but never tried a Swiffer. That's not a bad idea, though.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Gryphon Renos said:


> Wondering what others find works well to wipe the dust off the walls before painting.


A wet washcloth or sponge and a bucket usually does it for me. I also use this method in place of light sanding to avoid kicking up and dust at all.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

blacktop said:


> How much you willing to pay me for dat!!:laughing:


Tree fiddy


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Tree fiddy


Not enough .. :no:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Not enough .. :no:


Greedy:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> A wet washcloth or sponge and a bucket usually does it for me. I also use this method in place of light sanding to avoid kicking up and dust at all.


If your just doing a few patches here and there ? Why sand at all?

After the second coat over the tape ..just throw a couple of onion skins over top and cut em tight. No sanding needed. If It's done right.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Greedy:laughing:


Dude !!! shop Vac all the walls and ceilings in a two story home ..Say 250 boards? I'll need another day .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

A leaf blower works great !! Kinda hard to find the front door tho!! Then you gotta let It settle before you vac the floors . Then It takes a twelver to wash it all down !!!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

blacktop said:


> A leaf blower works great !! Kinda hard to find the front door tho!! Then you gotta let It settle before you vac the floors . Then It takes a twelver to wash it all down !!!


Well then it's a good thing you got your dust mask with the hole in it, and a filtered cigarette...:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Well then it's a good thing you got your dust mask with the hole in it, and a filtered cigarette...:laughing:


It Ain't for everybody! :whistling


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

blacktop said:


> I use this .
> And I've never wet sponged new board.. And I don't ever plan on doing so!


It seems like............We live in two different worlds. :whistling


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> It seems like............We live in two different worlds. :whistling


Might as well just take a garden hose to the walls:whistling


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

blacktop said:


> If your just doing a few patches here and there ? Why sand at all?


Actually I don't. When people ask me how I get my walls so smooth, (because I've gone back and fixed joint humps that were left by professional drywallers) they don't believe me.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Might as well just take a garden hose to the walls:whistling


Thank you.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

blacktop said:


> If your just doing a few patches here and there ? Why sand at all?
> 
> After the second coat over the tape ..just throw a couple of onion skins over top and cut em tight. No sanding needed. If It's done right.



onion skins?


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

asgoodasdead said:


> onion skins?


A super thin coat of mud. Put it on and wipe it off, leaves an "onion skin".


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A piss coat


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> A leaf blower works great !! Kinda hard to find the front door tho!! Then you gotta let It settle before you vac the floors . Then It takes a twelver to wash it all down !!!


Works fine in a garage - open the door, blow it all out. Keep a box fan going, too.


----------

